# 1/32 Scale Apollo Astronauts



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Guys, Been working on the revell apollo spacecraft command module and just finished the astronaut figures. These guys are only 2 inches tall and they do take a lot of time to paint up....(nerve racking!!!) I highly recomend this kit to anyone who likes a challenge, its a very surprisingly detailed and very tough kit to build. Iam having a blast building it and the best thing about these kits is the price... they can be picked up on ebay very reasonable. Hope you like them i will post more picks as i progress .


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Fanstastic detailing Tracy...Built and painted these guys when we were still going to the Moon...But thy never came out looking as Boss as these guys:thumbsup:
Excellent work here...Please keep us updated:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Darn fine work there!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Brilliant fine work!.. the only astronauts like this ive done is the Halcyon Space Jockey ones!.. very detailed work indeed!... i would love to do a 1/6th or 1/8th space man!.. any ideas on kits you can get?


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Have you seen the aftermarket sets for this kit?


http://mek.kosmo.cz/newware/nw051p.htm

http://mek.kosmo.cz/newware/nw002p.htm


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Many thanks to Mcdee and all the other guys great comments! I really did not expect to see many replys on this thread as real space kits dont seem to get much intrest on this forurm. Flyingfrets I had not seen the new ware products, very cool stuff but iam a little too far into this kit to spring for the upgrades. I will post some more pics soon as i have had a lot of progress this weekend. Thanks guys !!:thumbsup:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Didn't think you'd want to go back to square one with the aftermarket pieces after I saw the outstanding work you'd already done :thumbsup:.

As you pointed out, factual space modeling doesn't seem to pique a lot of interest anymore, but there are still some fans out here. Just wanted to let you know that there's some really nice stuff for the "die-hards" among us!

You might also want to check out what Glenn has to offer...

http://realspacemodels.com/

In any case, keep up the nice work!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Now working for NASA and being a space geek since I was 14, a longgg time ago, I love space models, especially accuratized ones. I did get a few responses to my thread on my current projects of the Saturn 5 and Lunar Module. Your crew looks great. I assume that is for the 1/32 Revell model? It is currently available as the Buzz Aldrin rerelease I believe. I have one in work I bought before these were repopped. I love the detail and know what you mean about detailing relatively small figures. I have to do that to the crew on the moon for my LM. Let us see more when you get further along.

Bob K.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

OK a few pics of my progress. Outer hull is just sitting on it for now. I decided to build up as a one would would find in a old hobby shop as i might do another one more accurate paint colors and with a bunch of aftermarket parts. I did do the landing subsystem different than the suggested paint scheme of tan. I added a little gold foil and painted the detailing gold to look like copper tubing and such. I cant help wondering if the real command module had that much green on the interior i dont think so. I will add more pics when finish up the service module and build the base.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Looks nice ! the interior is a very light green the same as in naval ships. It is actually a gray color & with the floresent lighting, it looks like a pale green. The gold plating on the command module is incorrect & revelle used a picture of the CSM orbiting the moon and the reflection in the bright silver command module looked gold & light brown as the moons surface was being reflected in the mirror finish of the CM. also at splashdown, the silver mylar on the command module burns off during the heat of reentry and looks gold & this is where revelle got the gold color reference from. The gold plating CAN be removed from your model with some rubbing alcohol as the gold is just a clear over the silver that the model is cast in. if you look at the INSIDE of the gold half of the command module, you will see it is silver inside, this is what it looks like before the clear gold is placed over it. The gold looks nice but to be accurate, the CM should be silver. Your crew fiqures look great. I have been waiting for the aftermarket crew set to get back in stock at cultmans store as i want to build a second one.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

tracy.net,

Looks great! Keep up the great work!:thumbsup:

Did you actually create the cut-away or just leave the side open so you could see inside? That is how I would display it if I built one!
What good is painting all the detail on the inside if you can't see in it.

MMM


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

MonsterModelMan said:


> tracy.net,
> 
> Looks great! Keep up the great work!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


The cut-away is how the kit comes from the factory i just have not installed it yet. You can see inside it just as good with it installed. You cannot see hardly any of the inside just the figures one reason i tryed to do a good job on them.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

bert model maker said:


> Looks nice ! the interior is a very light green the same as in naval ships. It is actually a gray color & with the floresent lighting, it looks like a pale green. The gold plating on the command module is incorrect & revelle used a picture of the CSM orbiting the moon and the reflection in the bright silver command module looked gold & light brown as the moons surface was being reflected in the mirror finish of the CM. also at splashdown, the silver mylar on the command module burns off during the heat of reentry and looks gold & this is where revelle got the gold color reference from. The gold plating CAN be removed from your model with some rubbing alcohol as the gold is just a clear over the silver that the model is cast in. if you look at the INSIDE of the gold half of the command module, you will see it is silver inside, this is what it looks like before the clear gold is placed over it. The gold looks nice but to be accurate, the CM should be silver. Your crew fiqures look great. I have been waiting for the aftermarket crew set to get back in stock at cultmans store as i want to build a second one.


Bert yea iam fully aware of the gold outer cover iam building it as a one would would find in a old hobby shop the next one will be chrome and the interior will be a very light gray. The gold plating does look VERY COOL! I was hoping someone would know what color the outer floor section color should be? I would like to do away with all the green as i want the next one to look very acurate and very different
from this one.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I painted my interior yellow zinc chromate but my next one will be that very light green as you would see inside of navy ships, a very light pale green


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

It is looking very, very good even though as the others said, the outer cone is silver mylar. I believe I have seen a couple built with using actual mylar strips to really make it look accurate. There are some websites with loads of Apollo pictures that would probably help with your next one. I have some super thin silver mylar with an adhesive backing that I am thinking about cutting into strips to simulate the real pattern when I build mine. That would definitely be cool but a very tedious job to do. Keep us posted, it is looking nice. This weekend I plan on putting the paint on the Airfix Saturn I am building and getting all the legs foiled up on my LM.

Bob K.


----------

